# Wanderlei Silva announced as late-addition to Bellator 131 kickoff party



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.mmamania.com/2014/11/10/7188407/ufc-wanderlei-silva-announced-as-late-addition-to-bellator-131-spike-tv-mma












> Great news for mixed martial arts (MMA) fans headed to Bellator 131 on Nov. 15, 2014 in San Diego, Calif., as the promotion today announced that former Ultimate Fighting Championship (UFC) middleweight Wanderlei Silva will be in attendance for the "Tito vs. Bonnar" Spike TV extravaganza.
> 
> That's not all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am gonna be shocked if this doesn't violate his Zuffa contract.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I am gonna be shocked if this doesn't violate his Zuffa contract.


Wasn't he released from his contract after the running from a drug test incident¿


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> Wasn't he released from his contract after the running from a drug test incident¿


He retired but I don't remember him getting released, but the NSAC banned him for life so...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Wanderlei Silvas fight against Brian Stann was by far my favorite fight of 2013.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Wanderlei Silvas fight against Brian Stann was by far my favorite fight of 2013.


It just sucks he didn't walk away on that one, epic fight in Japan, that was the perfect moment if there ever was one to retire, could have been the one guy who had a perfect retirement, instead it will likely be his last fight and yet the moment was lost.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Toxic said:


> It just sucks he didn't walk away on that one, epic fight in Japan, that was the perfect moment if there ever was one to retire, could have been the one guy who had a perfect retirement, instead it will likely be his last fight and yet the moment was lost.




Naw. That fight was awesome. He is awesome. Everything is all good. I support his decision to do whatever he wants.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Now I can't stand Wand and before his last fight, and including his last fight, he was a fighter I couldn't have respected more. Just hard to forget now. Hopefully time lets us remember his fights over his moaning and he goes down like Chuck instead of Randy.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

As he enters the room:






He will follow this awesome song by whining like a true butthurt warrior.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/11/11/7198601/wanderlei-silva-removed-from-bellator-131-appearance-due-to



> Bellator announced on Monday that longtime MMA legend Wanderlei Silva would join several UFC veterans in their pre-Bellator 131 programming in San Diego. It turns out he won’t after all.
> 
> Bellator announced on Tuesday that Silva will not be able to participate in Friday’s event in Dave & Busters "due to prior contractual obligations."
> 
> ...


Well that didn't last long!...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

And that was about what I expected.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Thou shalt not fight the power of a legally binding contract.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Thou shalt not fight the power of a legally binding contract.


Especially not one writting by UFC lawyers.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

The UFC might have cut him a little slack on some appearances, although I doubt they would have allowed this one under any circumstances, if not for his pay rant video. I doubt they are going to be to very understanding from this point forward.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

*Wanderlei Silva removed from Bellator 131 due to contractual obligations with the UFC*

http://www.mmafighting.com/2014/11/...-removed-from-bellator-131-appearance-due-to?



> Bellator announced on Monday that longtime MMA legend Wanderlei Silva would join several UFC veterans in their pre-Bellator 131 programming in San Diego. It turns out he won’t after all.
> 
> Bellator announced on Tuesday that Silva will not be able to participate in Friday’s event in Dave & Busters "due to prior contractual obligations."
> 
> ...


That what happens Wandy, you fecking eijit, when you badmouth the people who have you contracted.

Needless to say... :laugh:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Threads merged


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

CupCake's on the case..


----------

